# Goodbye



## jameskelly (Feb 16, 2008)

To all DirecTV users:

This is goodby to you. I have made the switch from DirecTV for the past 15 years, to local cable (Time Warner) with the new Tivo premiere XL. I have to tell you that I love it. TWC has come a long way, and so far, the service is quite good. The HD is excellent. They even have a live chat section on their website, which I have used, and have had a positive experience. I had Tivo when it first came out, and it's never been better. Time warner carries ALL of the major channels in HD. All of which DTV does not. My guess is that it will be years before they decide to get around to it. I know there are a lot of die hard DTV fans out there, and so was I. But I am tired of paying sky high monthly fees to DTV, and not having the luxury of all major channels in HD. This is 2011! Look how long it took for AMC to arrive. They are acting like they are doing us a favor. Look how much chatter it has caused even on this website! And that's just for one channel. Gimme a break! I have had it with them. TWC carries BBC America, AMC, QVC, Nat Geo Wild, TV Land, Bloomberg, and Turner Classic, and HLN, all in HD. Tivo is also very nice. I have had it about two weeks, and they add new cool features often. Even if and when DTV offers Tivo, they will still not add any new HD channels. Even Tivo's their program scheduling online is great. Very fast. You can even view your season pass, and make changes. Anyway, it was great being a part of this forum, and I wish you all good luck. Who knows, maybe if DTV ever gets their act together I will come back. 

J. Kelly
NYC


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

jameskelly said:


> To all DirecTV users:
> 
> This is goodby to you. I have made the switch from DirecTV for the past 15 years, to local cable (Time Warner) with the new Tivo premiere XL. I have to tell you that I love it. I had Tivo when it first came out, and it's never been better. Time warner carries ALL of the major channels in HD. All of which DTV does not. My guess is that it will be years before they decide to get around to it. I know there are a lot of die hard DTV fans out there, and so was I. But I am tired of paying sky high monthly fees to DTV, and not having the luxury of all major channels in HD. This is 2011! Look how long it took for AMC to arrive. They are acting like they are doing us a favor. Gimme a break! I have had it with them. TWC carries *BBC America, AMC, QVC, Nat Geo Wild, TV Land, Bloomberg, and Turner Classic, and HLN*, all in HD. Tivo is also very nice. I have had it about two weeks, and they add new cool features often. Even if and when DTV offers Tivo, they will still not add any new HD channels. Even Tivo's their program scheduling online is great. Very fast. You can even view your season pass, and make changes. Anyway, it was great being a part of this forum, and I wish you all good luck. Who knows, maybe if DTV ever gets their act together I will come back.
> 
> ...


Goodbye...to each his own. I have never watched any of the stations above so that wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. What would be a deal breaker is the lack of HD MLB and Sunday Ticket. Good luck in your new venture. We'll see you back when your aggravation with TWC comes to fruition.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

After many years with Directv, I did the same thing. I am with Time Warner Signature Home and am very impressed. The picture quality is excellent, and I have TIVO premieres.

With Signature Home, I get excellent service. When I call TWC, the phone is answered within 30 seconds. The internet wideband speed is 50/5, much better than I was able to get through ATT DSL.

No more rain outages. 

The final straw with Directv was my inability to upgrade my system without great expense. I had six DVRS, some of them dating back to 2006. Several of them became so noisy, that they could not be used in bedrooms. I tried the replacement route twice, and got "refurbished" DVRs which were dented and every bit as loud. I asked whether, because I was a long term customer, I would be eliigible for some consideration in updating to new equipment. They said no.

So, I skeptically tried TWC Signature Home, and left my Directv active for a time. Signature Home is not the cable of 10 years ago. With the bundling of wideband, there is just no reason for me to go back. And, now I get calls from Directv every few days offerrring me brand new equipment for free, and heavily discounted programming.

My question to Directv is, why do you fail to take care of your existing customers? I would never have left if I was given the least bit of consideration.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Make sure to check back if communication between the Tuning Adapter and your TiVo fails, as happened to me leaving me w/out the last two "Breaking Bad" eps. Yeah, it's scheduled to catch the last ep again, but it was scheduled to do it the week before, but a power failure from 12:30-3:30AM prevented that. As far as the missing HD channels, AMC-HD and Ovation-HD (Later...w/ Jools Holland) are really all I record from. The static and obnoxious channel bug on BBCA-HD is bad. DIY-HD is a nice time-killer, but there isn't anything I can't miss on there. I don't really check TCM-HD because I'm not that much of a movie buff, I saw stretched SD the time I went by HI-HD and TruTV-HD...uh, I have better things to do. I don't have the budget for Signature Home and wideband isn't available here anyway. 

I don't fault anyone looking at consolidating their services or going where the channels they want are provided, but I'm not finding it the nirvana these other posters seem to be. I only suspended DirecTV because I don't trust TWC to offer me as good a deal on TV and Internet after the year is up. If the Tuning Adapter issues continue to occur, that will force my hand as well.


----------



## lhemmerich (Nov 12, 2009)

If you could get Cable..Why did you have DTV anyway???
Where I live I have NO choise except DTV we have no cable.. Why would ouy have DTV anyway??


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jameskelly said:


> ... Time warner carries ALL of the major channels in HD. All of which DTV does not.


No they don't. TW doesn't have NFL Network, HDNet, HDNet Movies, or Sony Movie Channel...All of which DirecTV does.



> ...TWC carries BBC America, AMC, QVC, Nat Geo Wild, TV Land, Bloomberg, and Turner Classic, and HLN, all in HD. ...


There's no TV Land in HD on any provider.

All that said, as long as you're happy and you seem to be; that's what matters.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

jal said:


> After many years with Directv, I did the same thing. I am with Time Warner Signature Home and am very impressed. The picture quality is excellent, and I have TIVO premieres.
> 
> With Signature Home, I get excellent service. When I call TWC, the phone is answered within 30 seconds. The internet wideband speed is 50/5, much better than I was able to get through ATT DSL.
> 
> ...


I mean your post no disrespect, but I would like to know this. When the dvr starts to get loud or has problems in the future with TWC do they promise a new DVR every time you call? I had TWC here and never saw a new receiver or DVR. The new Signature home DVR's are likely all new (for now) because the service is new but in the future I don't see them tossing them all in the trash and not sending them back out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Even if TWC had the channels that DIRECTV has I couldn't afford to switch to them. Our TWC system charges $10.99/month for DVR server, $9/month for WHDVR service and $7.99/month for a STB, to match what my DIRECTV service is now (seven HD DVR's and WHDVR) TWC would be $75.92 just for hardware vs. $46 for DIRECTV. 

Plus I have two 3D sets, with TWC it's $10/month for 3D service (ESPN 3D) and DIRECTV it's currently no charge. So before even looking at programming costs TWC would be $39.92/month higher then DIRECTV. Even the TWC reps that call trying to get me to switch say they can't come close to pricing with the hardware setup I have. I'd been willing to try TWC if the pricing was anywhere close to DIRECTV since I do use them for phone and internet and their service has been good.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I use Time Warner Cable as my internet provider. While I have no complaints about Road Runner TWC's customer service is the pits. When the service goes out making contact with their CSR's is mission impossible. Usually you get a recording stating all of their CSR's are busy helping other customers and are told to try again later. On the few occassions when you do make contact you get put on a lengthy hold followed by being disconnected. The other day I got a offer in the mail from TWC to switch to their digital cable service for a two year contract of $49.99 per month. The offer stated they "may" provide funding to make the switch from my current provider. No mention of how many or what channels I would be getting. Great way to run a business. :sure:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Especially at the use of goodby, too.


Damn you sigma. I just sprayed my monitor with coffee laughing so hard! :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you are finally happy. I have had the cable/tivo setup and found it lacking. To each his own.

But why does everyone who makes a choice that fits them need to denigrade the choice they left? Is that part of the justification for them? You think you found something that suits you better, good for you. Do you have to make it into an emotional drama of good and evil?

For my needs, DirecTV is the best fit. They have 99.9% of what I watch in HD and they have all the sports I want. I have choices of Fios and Comcast here as well (Dish is out because of line of sight). For me, I would hate having them as my only provider. That does not make them evil even though neither has added much lately.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

lhemmerich said:


> If you could get Cable..Why did you have DTV anyway???
> Where I live I have NO choise except DTV we have no cable.. Why would ouy have DTV anyway??


Seriously???


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like you are getting what you desire, so enjoy! Its probably nice to change a channel and see it appear immediately. That's actually what I miss the most about cable. I'm considering switching my AT&T DSL back to TWC broadband, since they have a promo going. I can get Roadrunner Turbo (20 Mbps) for $39.99 for 12 mo's, the same price as my (6 Mbps DSL). And for signing up on line, get a $100 Visa card. 

Although I would be happy to see any and all HD channels you mentioned, HLN is the only one I really want. For me I can't give up the great HD coverage of NHL CI and NFL ST, not to mention no NHLN or NFLN on TWC. As long as I still have an interest in sports, I'm not going anywhere. 

As I have mentioned numerous times, I hope more subscribers do leave. If too many of you start leaving, maybe the package prices will stabilize in an attempt to stop the bleeding. Although they have been very good with credits for me this year. And they have more than offset the price increases.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I looked at trying out Time Warner Signature Home but the prices ended up being only slightly lower than DTV. Sure, there are a few more channels on Time Warner but they were channels I would never use.

Another thing I noticed is that the intial price is for the first 12 months. After 12 months, the price skyrockets above and beyond DTV's prices.

One big deal breaker for me is that with Time Warner, I can't take my programming on the road. I have an RV and like to take my Sat-Go. Nothing better than a crystal clear digital picture in the middle of the woods.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Nothing better than a crystal clear digital picture in the middle of the woods.


A big bowl of Kellog's Raisin Bran in the middle of the woods.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"lhemmerich" said:


> If you could get Cable..Why did you have DTV anyway???
> Where I live I have NO choise except DTV we have no cable.. Why would ouy have DTV anyway??


I've had cable, which it seems you haven't, so I'll answer you.

1. I pay DirecTV $138 for the premier package, DVR fees and HD fees including 2 DVR's. Insight (my local cable company) would be $60 more per month with fewer channels, fewer HD channels and quadruple equipment fees. My only current discount is a $6 credit that expires in a few months and next month I start a $7 DVR service credit that I got with free Sunday Ticket. I'm not pushing a lot of discounts.
2. Insight charges a $15 rental fee for EACH DVR and then charges $10 (or $12 I don't recall) for the DVR feature. Per month. Per DVR.
3. Insight charges .50 to rent an f'ing remote. D* sent me new ones for free both times I killed one. 
4. Insight doesn't have Sunday Ticket.
5. Insight doesn't offer HBO Go or MAX Go.
6. HD picture quality is not as good as DirecTV.
7. DVR's are crap with Insight. Piss poor features and very little HD recording.
8. My cable company has no remote scheduling app or spiffy iPad app like D* has.
9. My DirecTV bill has been pretty stable over the last 2 years while my sisters cable bill has climbed 26%.
10. Oh yeah, I almost forgot. Insight doesn't carry MLB Network.

There's 10 reasons why I won't get cable TV. My Insight Internet connection is rock solid and has gone out one time for about a half hour in the 6 years or so that I've had it. My sister claims that the TV service is just as solid, but being able to pull those ten reasons without even thinking about it means I would go Dish before I ever thought about cable.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Just because you are no longer with DirecTV doesn't mean you can't be in the forums, I feel it would be good to see updates from your experience for those that have the option of TWC (we have Charter where I live so wouldn't help me a lot). It all boils down to each individual, what each prefers and can afford.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I mean your post no disrespect, but I would like to know this. When the dvr starts to get loud or has problems in the future with TWC do they promise a new DVR every time you call? I had TWC here and never saw a new receiver or DVR. The new Signature home DVR's are likely all new (for now) because the service is new but in the future I don't see them tossing them all in the trash and not sending them back out.


PMFJI, Scott, but you missed the line where the OP said he was running TWC on his new TiVo unit. In most cases, you buy a TiVo unit, you don't lease it from the cable provider. But, as someone who's had two TiVo boxes running constantly since 2003/2006, respectively, I think the odds are very low that he'll have any kind of hardware issue. The things are rock solid. (He's much more likely to have problems with the Cablecards required by any HDTiVo; most cable companies barely know they exist or how to work with them, even though by law they are required to provide them when asked.)

Bob


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"RMBittner" said:


> PMFJI, Scott, but you missed the line where the OP said he was running TWC on his new TiVo unit. In most cases, you buy a TiVo unit, you don't lease it from the cable provider.


If I had no choice but cable I would have no problem with buying TiVo DVR's and paying for their service. It would be a monumental leap over what my local cable company charges for. And they charge a LOT more for them.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

lhemmerich said:


> If you could get Cable..Why did you have DTV anyway???
> Where I live I have NO choise except DTV we have no cable.. Why would ouy have DTV anyway??


I'm sure you're just trying to rile things up here, but I'll answer seriously anyway, as someone who plans to make the move from cable to DirecTV in the next month or so.

We have digital cable from a local provider who offers very good customer service; whenever there's a problem, they have been very fast to fix it and get things going again.

But they're lagging behind when it comes to HD offerings. (We currently get about 20; the only premium HD channels are HBO, Showtime, and Starz. Most of the HDs are, to my mind, bizarre choices: Speed, History, etc., where much of the programming is stretched to fit the aspect ratio.) I annually write to them requesting AMC, TLC, Lifetime in HD. And the Travel Channel _at all._

If we weren't diehard TiVo users, we would have left years ago because their DVRs are terrible. Over the years, I've tried to add tuners to our setup, using their boxes, and they last about two months before they a) forget they have a hard drive and have to be replaced, or b) completely shut down and fail to power up again. . . and need to be replaced.

Long, boring answer, I know. But not every cable company is the same. And for what I want in TV programming, it doesn't look like anyone comes close to offering what DirecTV does. As soon as they release their HDTiVo unit, we're on-board.

Bob


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

lhemmerich said:


> If you could get Cable..Why did you have DTV anyway???
> Where I live I have NO choise except DTV we have no cable.. Why would ouy have DTV anyway??


I have DIRECTV because it gives me the most for my money. Every time I look at the competitors it has always wound up being less expensive with DIRECTV...and Uverse also leaves me with less hardware capability.

In the end it's about what I can get and what I can do with it, and for now, DIRECTV gets me the most capability for my dollar.

We all have our reasons for choosing a service provider and honestly, if Dish had gotten my locals before DIRECTV, I'd probably be with Dish right now. Fate played a role. :grin:

The OP had his reasons for switching and if I found a better deal/capability somewhere else I'd switch too. So far however, beyond the promo period it always works out better to stay where I am.

My 3.34¢ FWIW. 

Mike


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> If I had no choice but cable I would have no problem with buying TiVo DVR's and paying for their service. It would be a monumental leap over what my local cable company charges for. And they charge a LOT more for them.


And if you spring for the Lifetime contract right at the outset, you'll never pay another penny for TiVo service. (Assuming that's still an option they're offering.) And the contract covers the unit, not the owner; when you decide to move to something different, you can hand it off to a friend without worrying about burdening them with an added expense.

For me, as a TiVo user since 2003, the only downside to the current units is their reliance on Cablecards. My cable company does _okay_ with them, but it really depends on what CSR you get on the phone and what tech shows up at the door; some don't know what you're talking about. (We've also had multiple card failures.)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

*yawn*
Everyone should find the service/provider that best meets their needs. [/report]


----------



## lhemmerich (Nov 12, 2009)

I was not !!!
Having ONLY DTV I guess I did not know how good it was..I have never really had the opportunity to view Cable

My neighbour has DISH and I know I do not like that programing..


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I am glad TWC works for some. My parents have it and my in-laws have it and I have yet to get through a single show where there isnt pixelation.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Let's quit discussing each other and discuss the topic.

:backtotop

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Cable works for some people, I'm glad they are around, along with Dish. Competition is good.

What some people have to remember on cable is that it is a lot more location dependent. I know here picture quality isn't the same, the channel lineups can be different (example Bloomberg not in HD here.)

For others, maybe someone with one DVR and doesn't save a lot, it can be better in price. I know some of us power users wouldn't be able to do it. DVR costs too high, too little recording space etc etc.

Everyone has to find their own way.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Mmmm Buh bye now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't be thin-skinned while calling out names on others. :nono2:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RMBittner said:


> And if you spring for the Lifetime contract right at the outset, you'll never pay another penny for TiVo service. (Assuming that's still an option they're offering.) And the contract covers the unit, not the owner; when you decide to move to something different, you can hand it off to a friend without worrying about burdening them with an added expense.


That's swell that I had an SD TiVo back in the day. I can't even recall if I opted for "lifetime", but even if I did.... I'd be SOL, no?


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

in 2005 I made the same decision, to leave Time Warner after having it literally forever, since I was a kid and my parents paid for it....and head for D* for their sports, mainly NFL Network.. Like others have said here..to each their own..was I upset so much BASIC wasnt available in HD...oh yeah, but I compensated that with shows I found online off of torrent sites and streaming sites..STILL DO ..so be it..I came for sports, *****for which D* is a leader, and after this past weekend with NFL ticket debacle they'll definitely be sporting a black eye, but none of which will have me cut the cord to my dish....just yet..good luck in your switch to cable (*)...


**** you'd of been hard pressed to see me fanboy'ing D* when VS. was cut and the YES Network was in peril of being cut as well. I'd of been all up on their FB page....just like their FB page was this past sunday with everyone cursing at them for downtime on NFL Sunday Ticket. 

(*) I blinked ........in April of this year and took a cable box back to my home in threat of the YES network pull, It never happened and I havent returned the box since...love all the basic HD TWC now has.. Technically I never dropped TWC since I kept their Cable modem, just this is the 1st time since 2005 I brought a Cable Box back into my home..


once again...all the best on your cable switchover..


----------



## jameskelly (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"RMBittner" said:


> And if you spring for the Lifetime contract right at the outset, you'll never pay another penny for TiVo service.


I came very close to adding basic HD cable TV to the bedroom side of my house where D* isn't accessible yet. 5 bones up front for lifetime service with TiVo was a little much, but I was considering it.

Then D* gave me a free DVR for my master bedroom and I'm in the process now of stringing wire to that side of my house.


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats on going to an inferior service! You win at life!!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I mean your post no disrespect, but I would like to know this. When the dvr starts to get loud or has problems in the future with TWC do they promise a new DVR every time you call? I had TWC here and never saw a new receiver or DVR. The new Signature home DVR's are likely all new (for now) because the service is new but in the future I don't see them tossing them all in the trash and not sending them back out.


The thing is, I never expected a new DVR. What I expected was a refurbished box, not a recycled one. I was having problems with the "refurbished" ones they sent. I only asked for new when they kept sending me junk. FWIW, the Tivos I now have and the TWC Ciscos are all very quiet. None of them have the issues I was having with the HRx boxes. As an aside, I did have 1 Hr10-250 in my set up, which was running quietly and well since 2006 with no problems.


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey JamesKelly, if you're still listening (or if another member knows) can you tell me if the "on demand" channels work with the TIVO and the cablecard? My understanding is on demand is not supported with TIVO from TWC. 

Thanks


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

e4123 said:


> Hey JamesKelly, if you're still listening (or if another member knows) can you tell me if the "on demand" channels work with the TIVO and the cablecard? My understanding is on demand is not supported with TIVO from TWC.
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

my fiance and my soon to be mother in law have TWC in their home and for basic cable and 1 receiver with HBO (no hd or dvr service) they pay $100/month with their fees and taxes. Not to mention the on demand never seems to work whenever we try and use it there. to each their own, but besides the pricing and the lack of sports options for me I can't come up with a reason to ever go back. I can't say I have used their signature home but I have used their Cisco boxes and I replaced 6 HD Dvrs in a 4 month period and they missed recordings often. good luck with the switch, and hope it works out for you.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> That's swell that I had an SD TiVo back in the day. I can't even recall if I opted for "lifetime", but even if I did.... I'd be SOL, no?


Not sure what you mean. Assuming you still had the SD TiVo, and it still worked, it's still usable. Obviously, you won't get HD quality, but as long as you can deliver a signal to it --via cable or OTA -- it'll work for you.

Bob


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

e4123 said:


> Hey JamesKelly, if you're still listening (or if another member knows) can you tell me if the "on demand" channels work with the TIVO and the cablecard? My understanding is on demand is not supported with TIVO from TWC.


Just to clarify:

To my knowledge _no_ TiVo that uses Cablecards -- as all the HD units do -- is capable of handling On Demand/PPV channels, no matter who your cable provider is.

Bob


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RMBittner said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> To my knowledge _no_ TiVo that uses Cablecards -- as all the HD units do -- is capable of handling On Demand/PPV channels, no matter who your cable provider is.
> 
> Bob


I thought that TWC came out with a tuning adapter that allowed SVD and PPV to work with some cablecard devices, http://www.timewarnercable.com/east/learn/cable/sdv/


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"RMBittner" said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> To my knowledge no TiVo that uses Cablecards -- as all the HD units do -- is capable of handling On Demand/PPV channels, no matter who your cable provider is.
> 
> Bob


I've got the TiVo Premiere brochure here from Best Buy and in it's feature comparison chart it says that the Premiere is compatible with cable company pay per view and in some markets with on demand. I believe that when I read the Zatz postn(it may have been Engadget) about the new TiVo being used for TW Signature that it stated that the new TiVo did OD and PPV.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> That's swell that I had an SD TiVo back in the day. I can't even recall if I opted for "lifetime", but even if I did.... I'd be SOL, no?


They've occasionally had promotions to transfer lifetime service from one box to another for free or at a discounted rate. I bought a Sony TiVo in January 2001 and sprung for the lifetime service -- going on 11 years later, that same lifetime account is now tied to an HD TiVo that my father uses with Verizon FiOS.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Only this board would treat the change of a television service provider as a life altering episode. :nono:

Good luck, jameskelly. I'm glad you're happy.

Life is too short to get frustrated by your TV provider. It's called _entertainment_ for a reason.


----------



## jameskelly (Feb 16, 2008)

You are right. Didn't really use OD anyway. I rent movies thru my Blu-Ray player.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

45 posts to say Goodbye. Even the Von Trapp family left faster than this...and they were climbing a mountain and wearing curtains! Good luck to you, James. To each his own.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Whats the point in switching providers anyways? A few years ago, I priced *every* option available to me on tv / internet / phone both bundled and unbundled because I thought DTV was ripping me off and there just isn't that much of a difference between all the various options... you'll get an artificially low price for 1 to 2 yrs and then it'll go back up. Seems like a major PITA to switch everything every 1 to 2 yrs just to get the specials   . Once the specials expire, the differences between the various options is +/- $5 (maybe $10) a month or so.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I just switched from TWC to DTV this week, and couldn't be happier. Here in central NC, the following issues were HOURLY on TWC:
-Slow channel changes (to the point where the box would freeze)
-Pixelation that is not unlike a poorly pointed antenna receiving a signal from too far away.
-HD channels suddenly not working.
-Audio problems on certain channels.

I love having the NFL Network, HDNet, and the ability to integrate OTA channels into the guide. MASN is an RSN here, but TWC didn't carry it. I hate all of those stupid on demand channels wasting bandwidth and randomly dispersed into the lineup, causing freezing and the picture to disappear until I re-booted the box. Informing them of the problem did nothing as they would only give me a new box that was the same piece of junk that I brought them. I think the HD quality is a bit better on DTV, but I need to see them side by side.

I will say, however, that I do miss Nat Geo Wild in HD, since it is one of the few basic channels that isn't reality shows and crap, even though TWC just added it like 2 weeks ago and I only had it a short time. The HD selection was impressive for the channels they carry and the internet (which I still have) is usually flawless. If you're not a sports fan, I would say TWC is okay. Personally, I will NEVER go back.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> I've got the TiVo Premiere brochure here from Best Buy and in it's feature comparison chart it says that the Premiere is compatible with cable company pay per view and in some markets with on demand. I believe that when I read the Zatz postn(it may have been Engadget) about the new TiVo being used for TW Signature that it stated that the new TiVo did OD and PPV.


Thanks for the corrections!

Bob


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

SledgeHammer said:


> Whats the point in switching providers anyways?


For me -- who'll be leaving cable for DirecTV -- price isn't the deciding factor at all. In fact, since we'll be losing a break we get for bundling cable and Internet, our monthly costs will go up by about $5.

The deciding factor for me is programming. We have one cable option locally, and they offer about 20 HD channels, and that includes the locals. It's been two years since they've added any channels, and they have no plans for further expansion at this time.

DirecTV wins hands-down.

Bob


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> Even if TWC had the channels that DIRECTV has I couldn't afford to switch to them. Our TWC system charges $10.99/month for DVR server, $9/month for WHDVR service and $7.99/month for a STB, to match what my DIRECTV service is now (seven HD DVR's and WHDVR) TWC would be $75.92 just for hardware vs. $46 for DIRECTV.


$30 a month less for hardware, but a new customer would have to factor in the up-front cost of 6 additional DirecTV DVR's at $199 apiece, no? That said, they may cost less if you get the right CSR.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

A friend of mine recently got one of those TiVo Premiere boxes and she has it hooked up to TWC using a "cable card" and adapter box so the TiVo acts like the cable box. It's pretty slick I thought as I played around with it.

Then she showed me how much it costs. Yowch!!

TiVo pops her $19 a month and TWC tosses in a charge for the "cable card" and adapter. Then I saw how much programming cost her! It's lots more than my Choice Xtra and when I went to select a few shows on my favorite channels I discovered they weren't in her package.

I suffered along with cable for nine years because there was no other choice and when I finally blew a gasket dealing with them I vowed I'd NEVER return after switching to DirecTV. So far I've kept my promise to myself.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't understand why so many come on here and announce their decision to leave DTV and go with another provider.
Not that I post here much.....if I ever switched providers....I sure wouldn't come on here and announce it.

Good luck to the OP anyway!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I don't understand why so many come on here and announce their decision to leave DTV and go with another provider.
> Not that I post here much.....if I ever switched providers....I sure wouldn't come on here and announce it.
> 
> Good luck to the OP anyway!


If Verizon would come up with a decent offer that would save me a few bucks per month I would switch to FiOS. They haven't quite done so yet.

I am not an NFL fan. I watch the Super Bowl at a party and pay more attention to the commercials than the game.

If I leave DirecTV I would leave a message thanking everyone for their help the last five years. 

As a matter of fact, why wait. I thank everyone now...


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 6, 2011)

The fact that this is even a decision to be thought about shows me just how awful the cable service is where I live. Cox is all that is available (FIOS is in some of the area but they have stopped expanding for now) and the comparison between D* and Cox is a joke. Cox's prices are higher, the channel selection is abysmal (especially in HD), and the DVR's they offer are beyond disgraceful. They only hold 10.5-12 hours of HD programming, depending on which channels you record. 

I can see how someone with options such as TWC could see value in cable. I would have considered FIOS myself it were available here just to avoid the occasional weather issues. But for some of us there are no alternatives to D* that are even in same hemisphere.


----------

